# laryngoscopy procedure



## bench (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Fellows,

I just want to get your idea about this procedure. It is a TRANSNASAL FLEXIBLE DISTAL CHIP LARYNGOSCOPY WITH KTP LASER LASER EXCISION OF VOCAL CORD LESION. Correct me if I am wrong. I am leaning on coding this as 31599, unlisted procedure, larynx. 

The laryngoscope was passed through the right nostril into the nasopahrynx and then into the larynx to remove a leasion.

Would you think that's because of the entry point is intranasal will have this code unlisted rather than coding this with 31540?

Thanks for your feedback. Appreciate it a lot.


----------

